# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  pavers instead of brick

## jul1313

Hi,  
I just had an idea and want to know if it is dumb or makes logical sense from those more experienced then me. 
I have an excessive amount of old brick pavers to get rid of, and they are going to cost me to remove (unless I wait for someone to come get them), and I want a brick retaining wall built. 
Can I use the pavers instead of brick to make this retaining wall, saving me the cost of new bricks and the cost of removing the old pavers.  
The wall is only 320mm high and total will be about 20m long with a couple of corners, the pavers are 230mm by 115mm by 50mm thick and flat all round (no cores). It was going to be rendered so not concerned about the look.  
I was thinking of laying them like a double brick wall, so 230mm thick plus whatever core gap I leave (if any),  with brick ties etc on decent footing, say 300mm wide x 250mm thick reinforced concrete.   
Any thoughts, comments or criticisms.  
Cheers 
Julian

----------


## phild01

Assuming drainage is sorted you would have no problems using the pavers like mortared brickwork, especially being only a foot high. Mass is the key and I wouldn't bother with brick ties.

----------

